# Chron: T-Mac's back shows improvement, may return earlier than expected



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3445708



> "It was feeling pretty good," McGrady said of his back on Monday. "That's because I did a lot of work before I came up. I did a lot of stretching, and I was loose as I was shooting.
> 
> "When I take breaks, when I'm not moving, it stiffens up on me. This was the first day that I've shot and was able to stand straight up. So it's definitely improvement."
> 
> ...


We hope so too!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

well,I hope TMAC can continue resting until he is 100% recovered. If he forces himself to come out to play, it might only aggravate his injuries.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That's good, and all. But I don't think he should rush coming back. He needs to let his back heal as much as it can at this point.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I agree. No need to rush. I think he should take at least 3 or 4 games. He's only missed one so far. If he aggravates it he could be out indefinitely.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Im very very glad to say, I told you so. We need him badly.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> well,I hope TMAC can continue resting until he is 100% recovered. If he forces himself to come out to play, it might only aggravate his injuries.


i agree but the knee problem doesnt seem like anything he can reaggravate since hes claiming its just a bruise and if hes back is feeling well enough, i would love to see him back in miami. the rockets need him and i would love to see him in the first game i get to watch.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Please, please come back soon. We really need you, T-Mac.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Please, please come back soon. We really need you, T-Mac.


Hell yeah after todays disgraceful performance. I wonder what T-Mac was thinking himself while watching his teammates play today?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

He must probably must have been really frustrated. I know when I'm sitting on the bench, and I watch my teammmates flounder around, and I know I can help them, I get pretty frustrated. For T-Mac, it must be even more frustrating.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Does our playoff seeding really matter much?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

???If we get to play against a worse team, then, yes, I think it does.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We're going to have to beat the Spurs at some point, anyway. If we can't beat the Mavs without homecourt advantage, we aren't going to beat the Spurs. 

I kind of don't want T-Mac to come back for at least a few more games. I think this little tough period will be good for the team. It's like when Olajuwon went down for 25 games in '91. The Rockets, who were uninspiring before he got injured, found their game and won 15 of those games. Then, when Hakeem came back, they went 20-7.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> I kind of don't want T-Mac to come back for at least a few more games. I think this little tough period will be good for the team. It's like when Olajuwon went down for 25 games in '91. The Rockets, who were uninspiring before he got injured, found their game and won 15 of those games. Then, when Hakeem came back, they went 20-7.


^Word


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> ^Word


Might I ask, what does "^Word" mean?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Might I ask, what does "^Word" mean?


It means ""I agree.", "well said". Anybody correct me if i am wrong. :biggrin:


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

It's always nice to have for bragging purposes. but we're a team that has always done better flying under the radar, so maybe it's what we need. still, it seems like yao and tmac are slow starters to the season. just something we'll have to deal with.


----------

